# Help!!!!



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

HI ALL ABIT OF ADVICE NEEDED PLZ:
my cockatiel has laid some eggs and this morning one has hatched :2thumb: is there anything i need to be doing/feeding xtra to her im excited but in abit of a panic too lol dont know why though :whistling2:
Any advice most welcome


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

congrats!

only thing i did differently was to offer a bowl of soaked seed and a small pot of dry eggfood.


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Ok ive given her the egg food why soaked seed may i ask? Thank you bye the way


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

Think soaked will alter the seeds nutritional properties as it starts to germinate which makes the energy more easily available (never had birds and it's only a guess from light gardening but a blackbird female raided my pea seeds last year so i looked at why).


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Well done!!!

Yep bag of EMP egg food, that's my choice but there are plenty of brands. 

Soaked seed, very easy check out the bird forums, and some veg matter.

Then leave them too it unless you plan to hand rear. 

Keep it quiet around the cage and leave em be.

They are usually pretty good parents.

Again well done, very exciting!

John


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

thanks everyone for your advice :2thumb:


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

*cockatiels*

Yay i now have 2 baby cockatiels they are so cute from the little peek i had there maybe more to hatch not sure, ive read that feeding just a seed diet isnt too good for them what does everyone else think? Ive tried giving them some greens and abit of fruit now and again but don't think they are too fussed. As far as i know they have only ever been fed a seed diet. 
Advice welcome


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Denise aka Martini said:


> Yay i now have 2 baby cockatiels they are so cute from the little peek i had there maybe more to hatch not sure, ive read that feeding just a seed diet isnt too good for them what does everyone else think? Ive tried giving them some greens and abit of fruit now and again but don't think they are too fussed. As far as i know they have only ever been fed a seed diet.
> Advice welcome


Australian parakeets are often not keen fruit & veg eaters. Naturally in the wild, their mainstay is seed. Just offer a bariety & see what they prefer. Good luck with the chicks Denise, & enjoy watching them grow. :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

only thing mine would try was carrot.

soaking the seed makes it easier/softer for them and alters the nutrition - bit better for them.
you can buy seed mixes for soaking, or just use budgie seed?

* wheres the baby piccies?


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

ok hun thanks and as soon as i can get closer to them i will take some piccys :2thumb:


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

*cockatiel babies*

Hello all another question, my cockatiel babies are now about 11 days old when is it ok to start handling them?


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

apparently not until they are 3weeks old or have left the nest box anyone know if this is correct or not?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Denise, you can handle them earlier than 3 weeks, but just for short moments, & as long as it isn't stressing the parents too much.


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

ah ok hun thank you, was worried that if i did the parents might attack them because of having my scent on them i know this applies to some animals just wasn't sure if birds too


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Denise aka Martini said:


> ah ok hun thank you, was worried that if i did the parents might attack them because of having my scent on them i know this applies to some animals just wasn't sure if birds too


Most birds don't have much in the way of a sense of smell


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

*Baby cockatiels*

Thanks hun i didn't know that, well i held them yesterday for first time just for a minute or so aww they are so sweet got fat little tummys bless em, they don't half hiss when you first pick them up but once in palm of hand were fine am still waiting for my son to help me put some piccys up im not very computer literate im affraid embarrassing i know in this day and age :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Denise aka Martini said:


> Thanks hun i didn't know that, well i held them yesterday for first time just for a minute or so aww they are so sweet got fat little tummys bless em, they don't half hiss when you first pick them up but once in palm of hand were fine am still waiting for my son to help me put some piccys up im not very computer literate im affraid embarrassing i know in this day and age :blush:


No problem chuck. Yes, we certainly need pics of cute 'tiel babies.


----------

